# Random 2x2 LL Generator



## WydD (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Learning a new algorithm set for CLL (or EG) is pretty hard. Typically, you memorize the first subset, but you can't reproduce it on the cube as there is plenty of other cases you don't know yet. You will then loose time.

Therefore, I made a tool to generate a random LL and display it. Here are the features that make this tool really useful:

 *Select the subset you want to train*
 Scramble generator for : cll, eg-1, eg-2. but also 3x3 F2L-conservative ones : cxll, coll, cllef
 Randomize AUF or not (if not, you can select the default AUF for all subsets)
 Randomize U color or select your preferred one
 Loop mode: loop through all the selected cases instead of randomize them
 Hide side faces to train your recognition skills
 Customize color scheme
 *Web application* that you can download offline (tested only on modern browser, usable on mobile devices)
The url: http://petitl.fr/cube/randomizer/
All the credits are on the bottom of the app.


----------



## Nacho (Sep 6, 2016)

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## LegionGhost (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Kewbing (Oct 1, 2016)

That's just what is was looking for, thank you so much!


----------



## Connor_Dore (Oct 29, 2016)

Is the site down now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you, that is very helpful.


----------



## Slowto Speedy (Dec 17, 2016)

This is sooo goooooooddd


----------

